
Future Phones to Read Your Voice, Gestures - jonmc12
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/11/buttons-make-wa.html
======
josefresco
If the entire tech world moves to touchscreens with no buttons, I'll be the
first to invest in the only company that offers products with 'real' physical
buttons.

Also, I hate product/consumerism futurists.

~~~
kirse
You'll probably be interested then in Nokia's haptic feedback system which
allows them to create a phone with a fully-touchscreen interface that mimics
the physical response of a keypress:

[http://www.intomobile.com/2008/07/09/new-nokia-patent-
applic...](http://www.intomobile.com/2008/07/09/new-nokia-patent-application-
gives-insight-in-to-haptic-feedback-technology-more-details-on-haptikos.html)

[http://www.slashgear.com/nokia-demonstrate-haptikos-
haptic-t...](http://www.slashgear.com/nokia-demonstrate-haptikos-haptic-
touchscreen-prototypes-088405/)

I've followed this tech since late '07 and looks like they just got a patent
in the middle of this year. I'm guessing we'll see these phones in 1st Half
2010.

